# Ambitious First Timer



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

The dw has managed to talk me into our first trip with the tt. It so happens that her spring break is the first week in april. We live in the chicago area and she really wanted to go south. While surfing I was able to book a site at topail state park in florida. From what i saw i believe i was really lucky to get a site there. Has anyone been there, It look incredible.

However i am really nervous about out first trip being so far away. I did build in three days of travel time to be able to stop realitively close to make sure everything works ok, We also have used it in the driveway and plan on doing some driving this weekend. We will dewinterize next week. We are still picking things up for the tt and are really exicited and really really nervous about the trip. Any words of encouragement or advice would be appreciated. Also any advice about topsail would also be appreciated.

thanks u all are great!!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congratulations! Its really gonna happen!!! After all...that _IS_ what you got her for, isn't it? To travel?

First, keep breathing! We do this FOR FUN!!! Remember.
If you've done some driveway camping...then you've likely figured out how the major components work, as well as figuring out the personal items and what luxury/comforts you'd like to/can bring with you. That's 3/4 of the battle. Sure. You'll be away from home but there are LOTS of service sites between Chicago & FL....and even more fellow Outbackers to give you a hand should you need it. Taking a laptop? If not, try to get a few numbers of OBers that are in the area. Lifelines are a great comfort...even if you never use them!

The next step is to do some towing with her....and you said you're going to do that this week. You've still got time between now and when you leave. Take her for a bit of a ride in different directions a couple times before you go.

Get her used to being out & about with you in control....ooops - we're not talking puppies here, are we?

Anyway, once you've been driving her for a bit...a bit longer or further is just that...a bit longer and further. Take it in small bites untill you relax with it.

As for Topsail...I haven't been there, but lots of others have been and seem to love it. It seems that there's at least a few Rallies held there each year.

Have a great time!!!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Sounds like a road trip







Here's a thread I found on Topsail;
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...&hl=topsail


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Hook her up and go have fun. If you forget anything you can buy along the way. Sorry no info on Topsail, we live on the other coast.

Chris


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Mike, for a first trip you have certainly picked a long one, but you could not have picked a better place to go. Topsail in truly beautiful. It is the crown jewel of the Florida state parks. The rangers keep the park in immaculate condition. The sites are big and has plenty of distance between each other. There are trees and bushes between each site to serve as a shield. It makes you feel like you are alone. It has 3 1/2 miles of the most beautiful beach in Florida, and this beach is for the campers use at Topsail only. It is located about 10 miles east of Destin which is just far enough to avoid the traffic. The rangers there are at your beckon call. They will do what they can to make sure everyone enjoys their stay.

I am part of the Southeastern Outbackers and we have our summer rally there every year. It is our main rally for the year. This year we have around 40 Outbacks planning to attend. We hold this rally the second week of June every year, so if you get a chance come on down next year and join us.

What site are you going to be staying in? If me and the DW can work it out we might be able to join you for a few days. We are always looking for an excuse to go to Topsail. We live about 2 hours north. If you need any other info on Topsail just PM or email me and let me know.

Leon


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

If you haven't towed before, take the unit out this weekend to a deserted parking lot and pratice back. Practice, practice, practice until it becomes second nature to you. Practice backing in a streight line as well as putting the unit in a parking space. One of the things that the DW and I did when we got the bigger unit was to buy some 2-way radios so she can tell me when I'm going to hit something. We still haven't gotten it down to being on the same wavelength of what I what to do and where I want to be, but it still helps.

Another thing to practice is what it feels like to stop. It's easy to know that it will take you longer to get going, but we all forget that it also takes longer to get the extra weight to stop.

Above all, take it easy. It is a vacation. You do not have to drive 80 mph just because everyone else is. In Ill. the speed limit for towing a camper is 55 mph. Stay in the right lane and drive it until you get comfortable. I usually drive 60 on the 4 lane, even though I could drive faster, but why? Plan ahead and stop at a couple of interesting places along the way, that's the fun part of having a camper.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

You have gotten excellent advice. 
I would also add that if you haven't driveway camped & there is no way you can get to a local cg now & between the time you leave. You should make a plan to camp in the driveway. This will allow you to get a feel for things as Wolfie has already stated. But if you can get to a local cg, that would be ideal because you could practice towing & get a local trip in before the long one.









Most Importantly Have A Great Time.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Take your time, be safe, and enjoy. Make a list of everything you forgot to bring with you, so you can lose it, and forget it again on the next trip...not that I have ever done that....nope, not me.

Tim


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Mike,

Welcome to Outbackers!
As another Durango owner, I know you will have a great time!
It is a long haul, but there is some good advice in the previous posts!
Don't be in a hurry, make sure you are comfortable.
Your only issue with the 3.55 gears will be uphill!
If your vehicle does not tow straight and steady and feel comfortable, something is wrong in the setup!
Feel free to PM me if you have any questions. We have been to Grand Canyon, Palo Duro Canyon (3 weeks) as well as Rushmore and Crazy Horse (3 weeks) in the 21RS. We are going to FL with the 25RS-S (lighlty loaded) but it is all downhill!

Best wishes, we will be in Tampa the first week in April, also our spring break.

Dave


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

You have picked a great place to go and I have to agree with everyone else. You have alot of road between you and Topsail. Take your time and be safe. Let me know when you are going and we might try to slide over there also with Leon and you. It is only about 45 mins. from my driveway. If you need anything don't hesitate to ask, these people are a great resource of info. If they can't answer it then you a in deep DODO. Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

You're going to do great









Even though DH is doing the driving, I still get a bit anxious before a trip. Once we're on the road, everything seems normal and you just get in a groove and go with it. Take it slow, and just take everything as it comes. Try to plan ahead, but don't make yourself nuts over it.

Relax and enjoy the journey with your family...
I'm sure this trip is going to be a wonderful memory for you all,
Safe travels,


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The best advice I EVER got about camping was "NEVER fail to ask the question." I don't know anyone that owns a trailer that isn't ready and willing to help you out. I learned almost everything by being willing to expose my ignorance and asking someone. Some things I have learned to never do:

1. Never back up a trailer without a spotter.
2. Never clean the black tank and eat a Tuna Sandwich at the same time.
3. Never use the stablizers to try to lift the trailer.
4. Never go to ZoomZoom's trailer and then attempt to operate heavy machinery.
5. Never forget the sunscrean at Topsail lest you begin to resemble a lobster.

Take it easy and take it slow when doing anything the first time. Your confidence will grow with your experience. Try to stay in the right lane as much as possible. Nothing is quite so challenging as having two Tractor-Trailers pass you, one on each side, simultaneously. You cannot fight the suction of the other traffic, just anticipate it and manage it. Relax your body as you drive or you will get worn out by the drive.

Tip for TopSail: Bring your bikes! The best and easiest "gear trailer" for the beach is one of those collapsible combination bike trailer/strollers for kids. You can get a used one for under a hundred. They are designed to be towed behind your bike. They roll easy. They can be "strolled" across the boardwalk. They roll fairly well across the sand.

One last piece of advice. Never miss an opportunity to camp with your family. Try every season. Each one has it's pleasures and each one has it's challenges.

Reverie


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Reverie said:


> The best advice I EVER got about camping was "NEVER fail to ask the question." I don't know anyone that owns a trailer that isn't ready and willing to help you out. I learned almost everything by being willing to expose my ignorance and asking someone. Some things I have learned to never do:
> 
> 1. Never back up a trailer without a spotter.
> 2. Never clean the black tank and eat a Tuna Sandwich at the same time.
> ...


Nick, very good advice. Everybody can count on you to say it just right. The best advise you gave Mike is #4.







That is a fact.

Leon


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Reverie said:


> The best advice I EVER got about camping was "NEVER fail to ask the question." I don't know anyone that owns a trailer that isn't ready and willing to help you out. I learned almost everything by being willing to expose my ignorance and asking someone. Some things I have learned to never do:
> 
> 1. Never back up a trailer without a spotter.
> 2. Never clean the black tank and eat a Tuna Sandwich at the same time.
> ...


So true it hurts









Map Guy


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Thank you all for your kind words of encouragement. I can't believe how great everyone on this site is. One outbacker even pm'd me with thier phone # if i get into problems. It is truly great to know i can count on you all to help me out.

btw we are driving two hour away and back tommorow and then camping in the driveway to get a feel for it. We also want to get backup mirrors and some odds and ends including a trip to camping world to see what we need.

We are pretty excited and pretty nervous, I am a fireman and know the importance of being safe and taking it easy. We set up the resevation at topsail on monday which gives us three days to do the 900 miles so we will definately take it easy and stay in the right lane.

thanks again


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

mike said:


> Thank you all for your kind words of encouragement. I can't believe how great everyone on this site is. One outbacker even pm'd me with thier phone # if i get into problems. It is truly great to know i can count on you all to help me out.
> 
> btw we are driving two hour away and back tommorow and then camping in the driveway to get a feel for it. We also want to get backup mirrors and some odds and ends including a trip to camping world to see what we need.
> 
> ...


One more piece of advise, LEAVE YOUR WALLET IN THE CAR when you go to Camping World







. Any fireman is a brother of mine and anything I can do to help just call that number. Have a good time with your family, your a fireman and you will do just fine.


----------



## edt (Jan 30, 2004)

Do not be afraid of a long first trip. I would however, spend a night or two in the trailer before going - even if its just in your driveway. This way you get to test out the systems in a place where you can get them fixed easily if something is missbehaving. In my case my first trip was with a friend to see a weekend fleemarket. The shakedown help me learn the ropes and we discovered my hotwater tank did not work with gas... Next trip was from Montreal to Virginia Beach. We headed back away from the coast along the skyline drive. It was a great vacation.

It also worth learning to backup. Its a skill that comes with time and practise.

Enjoy

Ed


----------

